# Walnut NE bowl



## DKMD (Mar 17, 2017)

This is a finished piece from some walnut I got a few months ago. The tree belonged to a friend of the guy who owns the tree service, so this one is going back to the homeowner. About 17" across and 6" deep at the largest dimension. Got a few live oak patches on a crack near the bottom. Finished with Formby's tung oil and wax. C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2017)

Very pretty bowl Doc, well done! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 17, 2017)

Yer crazy, nice bowl

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 17, 2017)

That's gorgeous -- must have been a real challenge to keep all that bark from chipping off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow, that's a biggun, pretty too! Always a challenge keeping the bark on. Is the signature laser engraved? Everyone knows Docs have lousy handwriting

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Mar 17, 2017)

Very Nice. Did you hand cut the butterflies.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 17, 2017)

Is the bottom laser engraved or freehand?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2017)

Now that's nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 17, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Is the bottom laser engraved or freehand?




My guess if freehand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 17, 2017)

Doc,

Excellent piece!!!  The home owner is going not believe it came from their tree!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 17, 2017)

CWS said:


> Very Nice. Did you hand cut the butterflies.



I cut the recess with a trim router and template then square up the corners with a scalpel. The butterflies are cut by a friend on his laser.



barry richardson said:


> Is the signature laser engraved? Everyone knows Docs have lousy handwriting





Lou Currier said:


> Is the bottom laser engraved or freehand?



I sign all my stuff with a tiny ball-tipped burner pen. I'm not a doctor... I'm a surgeon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CWS (Mar 18, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I cut the recess with a trim router and template then square up the corners with a scalpel. The butterflies are cut by a friend on his laser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is obvious! Do you sign your surgery?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 18, 2017)

Love that bowl esp with the sap and bark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Those butterflies looked like they're photoshopped in Doc! Way cool!! Very nice job on that one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 18, 2017)

So Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 18, 2017)

Wow - Sapwodd contrast, natural edge, curl, bowties... That bowl has a LOT going on and it all works together beautifully. You make it seem like you know what your doing  

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks awesome, do you rough turn your live edge bowls then return them once dry?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 19, 2017)

Great job doc. Gotta turn walnut pretty quick before the sapwood starts washing out and losing its whiteness. You caught it in time for sure. Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Mar 20, 2017)

DKMD said:


> This is a finished piece from some walnut I got a few months ago. The tree belonged to a friend of the guy who owns the tree service, so this one is going back to the homeowner. About 17" across and 6" deep at the largest dimension. Got a few live oak patches on a crack near the bottom. Finished with Formby's tung oil and wax. C&C always welcome.
> View attachment 124464
> View attachment 124461
> View attachment 124465
> ...


Wow, that's awesome. I have a ways to go. I'm curious how you do something like that. That thing is beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2017)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Looks awesome, do you rough turn your live edge bowls then return them once dry?



I turned this green to final thickness... haven't tried twice turning a NE bowl.



TimR said:


> Great job doc. Gotta turn walnut pretty quick before the sapwood starts washing out and losing its whiteness. You caught it in time for sure. Very nice!



I painted the sapwood with lemon juice before final sanding, and that seemed to restore some of the white color. I figured it helps get the color off of my hands, so why not try it on the sapwood?



C.L. Boyett said:


> Wow, that's awesome. I have a ways to go. I'm curious how you do something like that. That thing is beautiful.



It's not much different from any other bowl. A little thin CA along the cambium layer helps keep the bark on, but the turning is just like any other bowl. You should give it a try!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 21, 2017)

Outstanding bowl doc, nice stitches too !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Apr 18, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I turned this green to final thickness... haven't tried twice turning a NE bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably a silly question but for the life of me I can't think of what CA is.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 18, 2017)

C.L. Boyett said:


> Probably a silly question but for the life of me I can't think of what CA is.



CA = cyanoacrylate glue (crazy glue, super glue, etc.)

For a humungous list of acronyms, click HERE

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2017)

Doc, I'm ashamed I missed this. That is superb looking!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 19, 2017)

Wow, fabulous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

